# Finnex Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the Finnex Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight?

Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight

I'm looking for a new fixture for my ebi with med-high light for plants and I like the size of the Finnex bulb for easy replacement. I wonder if it will clip on the back of the ebi and still allow the lid to close ( even though my heater/filter cords hold it up already).

Any experience or thoughts on this light is appreciated, or if you know of better lights for the ebi.


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Late night/early morning bump & still curious =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you looked at the Ecopico? I forget who, but someone is using them on this forum on an Ebi or Flora sized tank and I'm planning on getting one for my ADA cube garden. About the same price and don't have to worry about bulbs and only 3 watts.

Edit: Oops, forgot linky. http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/led-light-fixture/led-arm-light.html


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks wheels, that's a neat looking one! 

I'm still pretty new to what lights are best for plants. You said you were looking at one for your ADA garden, is it heavily planted? High/low light plants?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bfunk89 said:


> Thanks wheels, that's a neat looking one!
> 
> I'm still pretty new to what lights are best for plants. You said you were looking at one for your ADA garden, is it heavily planted? High/low light plants?


See for yourself: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/ada-cube-garden-1-01-2012-a-23405/

I am injecting CO2 so am expecting to be able to grow a lot of plants with lower lighting than otherwise.


----------

